# Castillian History - is it forgotten?



## castellano

Taking the topic name as a reference and perhaps not following the discussion itself, I would like to point out something many of the foreros don't know about the conquest of America.

America was discovered on 12 October 1492 by Columbus, but he was not a Spaniard nor worked for Spain.
At that time, Spain as a political entity did NOT exist as such. The flags pending in the three ships was the Castilian flag.
The state-nation that discovered the American continent officially was CASTILE.

I just want to point this out, as it seems that Castile is *deliberately* forgotten historically both (and specially) _in Spain _and abroad.

[Could you talk about Great Britain and its deeds through History but forgetting England???]

Best regards.


----------



## toscairn

> I just want to point this out, as it seems that Castile is *deliberately* forgotten historically both (and specially) in Spain and abroad.



Rewind and...freeze! What good is it deliberately forgetting Castilla?


----------



## cuchuflete

This Castilla issue is an interesting side matter that deserves its own thread.  It's not particularly germane to the present conversation.  If you wish, let the mod team know, and we can move the last two posts to a new thread.  Otherwise, please stay with the thread topic.


----------



## GenJen54

*Mod Note:*  This thread is being created from posts taken by THIS thread.


----------



## maxiogee

castellano said:
			
		

> Taking the topic name as a reference and perhaps not following the discussion itself, I would like to point out something many of the foreros don't know about the conquest of America.
> 
> America was discovered on 12 October 1492 by Columbus, but he was not a Spaniard nor worked for Spain.
> At that time, Spain as a political entity did NOT exist as such. The flags pending in the three ships was the Castilian flag.
> The state-nation that discovered the American continent officially was CASTILE.
> 
> I just want to point this out, as it seems that Castile is *deliberately* forgotten historically both (and specially) _in Spain _and abroad.
> 
> [Could you talk about Great Britain and its deeds through History but forgetting England???]
> 
> Best regards.



But in talking about Great Britain (after it was created in 1707) one is including England.
You are making the same point - what became Spain was previously disunited states. I don't see the problem.


----------



## cuchuflete

I think Castellano is needlessly worried.  The strength and importance of Castilla in the history of what later became Spain is such that it's role is simply assumed, rather than highlighted.

Since we are on this topic, the royals for whom Colombo/Colón/Columbus worked were from the north and central parts of what became Spain.  I am guessing that most of his crew were from the south.  Is that correct?  If it matters at all, doesn't it show that Castillian or Spanish explorations were a combined effort?


----------



## maxiogee

Was not Columbus sent by the united kingdoms of Castille and Aragon?


----------



## castellano

Dear Maxiogee:

Columbus was sent by king Ferdinand of Aragon and queen Isabel of Castille, but the nation-state in charge of that mission was Castille.

The discovery of America was made on behalf of the Castillian queen.
The flags of the ships was the Castilian one and the administration of the new discoveries was done according to the Castilian rules and laws.

The Aragonse crown could not deal with the American possesions till some centuries later.

In 1492, Spain, as a state, was inexistent.


----------



## maxiogee

castellano said:
			
		

> In 1492, Spain, as a state, was inexistent.



I understood that from your previous post. That is why I pointed out that your comment about "Britain through history" was in the same situation as your comments on the newness of Spain. The making of Great Britain only happened in 1707. England and Wales (which had a longer relationship) were then united with Scotland. The union with Ireland only happened a century later to make The United Kingdom.

My point was that Castile and Aragon where a union in a similar way with England and Spain - a precursor of what became Spain.

That there is confusion about the identity of Castile is unforunate, but I think that, like the English who are called British or the Scots who get called English, there is little one can do to change the world's attitude.


----------



## Etcetera

castellano said:
			
		

> Columbus was sent by king Ferdinand of Aragon and queen Isabel of Castille, but the nation-state in charge of that mission was Castille.


My first thought when I saw the title of this thread was about Their Majesties. I've always admired Queen Isabel!


----------



## castellano

I decided to talk about this issue as I have been watching here in Spain that the Castilian history, culture and traditions have been "ignored" officially and the originally Castilian lands (except Madrid) have been deprived of many things regarding infrastructures, money, population, culture, industry and its historical past.

If you are here in Spain and open a paper o watch TV, you'll only see that Castille, even being the core of the Spanish state, is sistematically forgotten by all. It is spoken about many things, but no Castilian issues, even when Madrid is in the centre of Castille and los madrileños son castellanos desde siempre. The problem is that the lands of Castille and its peoples have only a Spanish mentality-awareness.
Se confunde a menudo "lo castellano" con "lo español" (como ocurre con el idioma, por ejemplo).

Indeed, as a person keen on History, I realized some time ago that my homeland has no influence and no name both in Spain and in the rest of the world, and I wanted to give notice of the existence of Castille and get to know what the foreros know about it.

saludos


----------



## Etcetera

It's really scary when people tend to forget the history of their land.


----------



## maxiogee

I feel that humanity is growing away from these small identities - and is embracing ever larger and greater identities - and thankfully in my opinion. The pettiness which marks nationalism and rigid identification with small regions is a cause for bitterness and disagreement without which people get on better and work together in a common cause.

I see no point in harking back to bygone states of existence. What harm is being done to you by having no name - your vote is as meaningful and as valid as anyone else's in Spain - that gives you the influence which you say is denied to your region. If enough people agree with you then they will vote for politicians who will further the cause of Castile. If not, then so be it.


----------



## castellano

Yes, Etcetera!

That's what has happened here, among the Castilian people. It is incredible the level of ignorance and the lack of historical perspective & knowledge that the Castilian people have!
Even the authorities have tried to erase the Castilian history (like the case of Madrid or Castilla-La Mancha).
It's a pity and what is worse: people don't care.

Regards


----------



## Etcetera

Maxiogee, but what about the regional culture, the language, the traditions? It all will inevitably be forgotten. Is it good, in your opinion?


----------



## castellano

One more time, I agree with Etcetera: I am referring more to the cultural, traditional and historical perspective.

I'm sure that Maxiogee ,along with thousands of Castilians, have no idea of many cute traditions, legends, customs etc that are disappearing and have disappeared in the forgotten and almost unpopulated Castilian lands (inland Spain).
I can contend that, in a way, the globalization is accelerating this process of forgetting the typical Castilian traditions (inside Spain).

I wish the world had a friendly vision and knowledge of the Castilian culture (as there's in the Irish case, for instance).

As I said before, Spain is not only _tapas_, beach, party, Barcelona, Ibiza, sun, flamenco and _toros_.

All the best.


----------



## papillon

Etcetera said:
			
		

> I've always admired Queen Isabel!



I would caution against the blind admiration of such a complex figure as Queen Isabel, particularly for her role as the "purifier of faith" as it relates to the Inquisition.

I've come to appreciate and admire the Castilian culture in recent years (my girlfriend is a Manchega). So we can rememer that one of Queen Isabela's greatest achievemnts  -- the Reconquista, coincided in time with the hayday of inquisition (Grand Inquisitor Torquemada was her confessor) and the final expulsion of ALL unconverted jews from what is now Spain.
I think it's good to understand history in all of its compexity...


----------



## Etcetera

Papillon, why on earth have you decided that I admire Her Majesty _blindly_? By no means is it so. I know about the Inquisition pretty well, and I know about Torquemada.


----------



## cuchuflete

Again I think there is more worry than cause for worry.
I've spent time in small, isolated villages in 
Castille, and the local awareness of tradition and customs was not influenced by Madrid...which has millions of Spanish immigrants and their offspring...or tourism or beaches.  They had ways of farming and herding livestock and cooking that had not changed much in centuries.

When I lived briefly in Santander, the identity was definitely not Castilian.  It was montañés...that of the local provice, called Santander or Cantabria by outsiders, including other Castilians, but La Montaña by locals, proud of their own history.  They were aware of their status as residents of Old Castile, but their horizons were both more narrow--"mi terruño montañés" -- and broader, Spanish.  The old,broader  regional entity had ceased to be of importance in daily life hundreds of years before.  

While I think it is very important for people to know their historical culture, at times this becomes a negative matter of
local tribalism.  It has all the defects of nationalism, although on a smaller scale.

I am learning the history and customs of my new home, Maine, and I enjoy and appreciate how we are distinct from, as well as alike, other citizens of this country.  I also know about and am proud of the New England region.  But aside from an ongoing awareness, I see no need to make more of this local identity than it merits.  The history and culture will remain, whether or not I fly a local flag.  

Frankly, a resident of Pámanes, Solares, or Liérganes has little in common, other than language and parts of his diet, with the average resident of Madrid, where millions of Castilians live. Nominally they are all Castilians.


----------



## papillon

Etcetera said:
			
		

> Papillon, why on earth have you decided that I admire Her Majesty _blindly_? By no means is it so. I know about the Inquisition pretty well, and I know about Torquemada.


Etcetera, I apologize for using the word "blindly".
I guess I'd assumed that had you known, your feeling toward the great Queen would have been a bit more temperate...Anyway, I meant no offense.


----------



## Etcetera

papillon said:
			
		

> Etcetera, I apologize for using the word "blindly".
> I guess I'd assumed that had you known, your feeling toward the great Queen would have been a bit more temperate...Anyway, I meant no offense.


It's OK. Please don't worry.


----------



## maxiogee

I won't go into globalisation here, as there is a thread on that just started.

But what I will say is that it is always sad to see a culture die. But they don't die because of external influences - they die because their populations change their aspirations and beliefs - and embrace new cultural identities.
Irish rural culture used to include strong belief in fairies and near-witchcraft. Irish traditional music was very 'incestuous' and self-referential. It has benefitted from access to and influence from other musical cultures and traditions.
Change is natural and to be welcomed. Stasis in abnormal. Stop looking longingly backward. Take what is good from the past and move on. Embrace the future!


----------



## Fernando

In my (not so humble) opinion, every "identity" dead (not murdered) is a great success for Mankind.

My region (Extremadura, W Spain), has not a politically defined "identity". We are at most a mixture of many towns, mostly Castilians in the North and Andalusian in the South, with Portuguese influence in the West.


----------



## dahut

castellano said:
			
		

> Dear Maxiogee:
> 
> Columbus was sent by king Ferdinand of Aragon and queen Isabel of Castille, but the nation-state in charge of that mission was Castille.
> 
> The discovery of America was made on behalf of the Castillian queen.
> The flags of the ships was the Castilian one and the administration of the new discoveries was done according to the Castilian rules and laws.
> 
> The Aragonse crown could not deal with the American possesions till some centuries later.
> 
> In 1492, Spain, as a state, was inexistent.


It is said that the money they needed came from Jews (at the Mediterranean side of the kingdoms, aka Aragon kingdom), since they (Jews) weren't allowed to have the property of land either cattle or sheeps. They were the traders, ergo the ones with the money.
So, who is _remembering_ them now?


----------



## pickypuck

Fernando said:
			
		

> My region (Extremadura, W Spain), has not a politically defined "identity". We are at most a mixture of many towns, mostly Castilians in the North and Andalusian in the South, with Portuguese influence in the West.


 
Statistics say that around 90% of the population feel as "Extremaduran" as Spanish. Nothing is mentioned about Castile or Andalusia. And although low, the percentage of people that feel only Extremaduran is higher than that of people who feel only Spanish.

¡Olé!


----------



## Fernando

Pickypuck it is funny how those polls change in a matter of years. I feel "Extremaduran", but I feel also Spanish and European and overall a man. I do not feel the necessity to express my "identity" (what in the hell is that?). If one identity is lost, perfect! One problem less.

People from Cáceres are JUST THE SAME as people from Salamanca (and viceversa) and people from S Badajoz are JUST THE SAME as people from Huelva. 

Our dear Castellano is a nostalgic of Fernán González. I am not. Castille's identity have been diluted in Spain's identity. Good for Castille!

And as any nationalist he has decided to reinvent History and (deliberately) forget that Castille in 1492 included Vascongadas, Cantabria, Asturias, Galicia, Extremadura, Murcia, La Rioja, Melilla, León, Canary Islands and Andalusia. I am tired of the inflation of identities. Every dumb who is nothing for himself invents a tribe to be proud (why?) of being a member.


----------



## pickypuck

Fernando said:
			
		

> People from Cáceres are JUST THE SAME as people from Salamanca (and viceversa) and people from S Badajoz are JUST THE SAME as people from Huelva.


 
It is not how people feel according to polls and according to my experience. Lucky me that the decision of creating the Autonomous Community was not in your hands  

¡Olé!


----------



## castellano

I think there's nothing bad in getting to know what is nearest to you, be it history, ethnography, food, customs or whatsoever.

I also think it is incedible to see how someone supposedly open and keen on diversity can be in favour of uniformization of cultures (Quote: _Castille's identity have been diluted in Spain's identity. Good for Castille!----> ¡vaya burrada!_) and aculturation. That is the same as saying: I am in favour of the loss of biodiversity.

I just want to remember that Castille gave many brilliant writters, playwrights, warriors, artists, philosophers...and has many curious customs, lanscapes and traditions that deserve to be known.....like other nations in the world.
As it was said in Castille: *"Nadie es más que nadie"*.

Regards.


----------



## Fernando

This is a expression of the respect for diversity and other cultures of some people. Sent by PM. I have omitted the personal comments:

"Porque *Extremadura sea una tierra en medio de ninguna parte que sólo vale para criar gorrinos jamoneros y foreros*, no quiere decir que la humilde y austera Castilla (y otros lugares de España) deba olvidar lo que es, aunque tú lo quieras. 
Si no llega a ser por los antiguos castellanos y leonenes, tú igual te llamarías Moustafá hoy y Extremadura no estaría en el mapa. "


----------



## pickypuck

Fernando said:
			
		

> This is a expression of the respect for diversity and other cultures of some people. Sent by PM. I have omitted the personal comments:
> 
> "Porque *Extremadura sea una tierra en medio de ninguna parte que sólo vale para criar gorrinos jamoneros y foreros*, no quiere decir que la humilde y austera Castilla (y otros lugares de España) deba olvidar lo que es, aunque tú lo quieras.
> Si no llega a ser por los antiguos castellanos y leonenes, tú igual te llamarías Moustafá hoy y Extremadura no estaría en el mapa. "


 
Para enmarcarlo en el salón de las grandes citas ¿no?, ja, ja ,ja. Definitivamente la LOGSE ha hecho mucho daño  

¡Olé!


----------



## Rodrigo_de_Burgos

I have to agree and even go a bit farther. If it not for Castile and the Castilian people, there would be no Spain. If not for Castile, the Moors would still hold the south. If not for Castile there would have been no Reconquista and in a whole no drive for finding the New World. So I dare say that the Europe and Spain owes us Castilians alot more than they like to admitt..


----------



## danielfranco

In that case, most of the nations and tribes that were wiped out from the face of the Earth on the American continent because of the discovery of this continent by another one owe their thanks to the Castilians, no?

But it makes me wonder. Would the Moors have thought of sailing past all known seas in order to look for a shorter route to India? And what kind of attitude would they have brought to the New World if they were to discover it?
I suppose it's fodder for novels about "what if so-and-so would have won?", like all those novels about Hitler winning the war, or the Chinese actually conquering Rome, or the Romans actually surviving themselves...

Whatever.


----------



## natasha2000

Rodrigo_de_Burgos said:


> If not for Castile there would have been no Reconquista and in a whole no drive for finding the New World.


 
Have you ever thought that The "New World" maybe didn't ask to be discovered? Or maybe that Columbus was just too damn curious?

And for your information, one Castilian king knew to see that Moors of that time had greater knowledge, and that Castilla of that time could learn a lot from them - both Moors and Jews. No wonder they gave him the name El Sabio.


----------



## maxiogee

Rodrigo_de_Burgos said:


> If not for Castile there would have been no Reconquista and in a whole no drive for finding the New World.





natasha2000 said:


> Have you ever thought that The "New World" maybe didn't ask to be discovered? Or maybe that Columbus was just too damn curious?



And of course only a Castilian-backed expedition could have found "the new world"! No other nation was capable of navigation! 




Rodrigo_de_Burgos said:


> So I dare say that the Europe and Spain owes us Castilians alot more than they like to admitt..



I fail to see how Europe owes anyone anything because "the new world" was located. 

I certainly hope that you don't mean anyone should be grateful that the Muslims were driven out of Spain. Why should anyone be grateful for a situation which has helped set the mistrust and bigotry which marks relationships between 'the Christian world' and 'the Islamic world'?
It's only a religion for God's sake!


----------



## Outsider

Rodrigo_de_Burgos said:


> I have to agree and even go a bit farther. If it not for Castile and the Castilian people, there would be no Spain. If not for Castile, the Moors would still hold the south. If not for Castile there would have been no Reconquista and in a whole no drive for finding the New World.


The Reconquista started before Castile even existed, and a great deal of the South was reconquered by Aragon rather than Castile, for instance. Also, if you regard, in the spirit of the original post, Leon and Castile as separate entities, then even less of the Reconquista was Castile's doing.

As for the drive for finding the New World...  There wasn't one! It was discovered by accident, remember?


----------



## ElaineG

> As for the drive for finding the New World...  There wasn't one! It was discovered by accident, remember?


 
Thank you. Thank you. Thank you.

I knew something was irking me about this train of thought, but my brain is slow (too much red wine during the Hanukkah festivities last night) today.


----------



## DickHavana

Fernando said:


> And as any nationalist he has decided to reinvent History and (deliberately) forget that Castille in 1492 included Vascongadas, Cantabria, Asturias, Galicia, Extremadura, Murcia, La Rioja, Melilla, León, Canary Islands and Andalusia.



Para reinventar historias ya tuvimos aquí bastante tiempo a cierto señor bastante nacionalista que durante unos 40 años consiguió logros tremendos en eso de manipular deliberadamente, ¿verdad?



castellano said:


> I decided to talk about this issue as I have been watching here in Spain that the Castilian history, culture and traditions have been "ignored" officially and the originally Castilian lands (except Madrid) have been deprived of many things regarding infrastructures, money, population, culture, industry and its historical past.



Parece que te quejas de que se minimiza a Castilla en España y que de vuestra historia sólo sabéis vosotros. Pues bien, ¿qué saben los castellanos de la historia de los demás pueblos de España? Exactamente lo mismo: poquito, o casi seguro que bastante menos. 

También  apuntas a la despoblación, empobrecimiento y otros males  que ha padecido Castilla durante los últimos siglos. Eso es totalmente cierto. Pero, ¿es la culpa de los demás, o de los que han gestionado Castilla? Porque cualquier intento de querer apuntar a alguna perversa conspiracion... ¿tal vez del género nacionalista-judeo-masónico-marxista? Humm, ¿a qué me suena eso?


----------



## Cecilio

Some of the things said in this thread are at least funny, so I would like to add my own personal joke:

What about the Atapuerca man? Is it not one of Castile's greatest contributions to mankind?


----------



## DickHavana

Cecilio said:


> Some of the things said in this thread are at least funny, so I would like to add my own personal joke:
> 
> What about the Atapuerca man? Is it not one of Castile's greatest contributions to mankind?



Un apunte muy incisivo, sí, señor, que tal vez pasó por alto a nuestros sabios doctores:

Si el hombre de Atapuerca no hubiera existido, sus nobles descendientes no hubieran podido crear Castilla, con lo cual la entidad política, antes Faro de Occidente, conocida como España no habría sido jamás realidad.

Y como una de las mentes más lúcidas de este hilo apuntó, sin España los moros hubieran cruzado tranquilamente una despoblada península que habrían ocupado  para luego conquistar media Europa (agárrate, Carlomagno) e inevitablemente, y esto sí es un hecho que nadie podrá negar, América no hubiera sido jamás descubierta, con lo cual los indios seguirían retozando alegremente en taparrabos y nosotros no podríamos beber Coca-Cola.

Ciertamente, empiezo a pensar que por alguna extraña razón, en todo el mundo, y más en España, se evita hablar de la ineludible contribución del hombre de Atapuerca a la civilización occidental.


----------



## Brigo

Siento no poder escribir una traducción en ingles, pero mi inglés no es digno, si alguien cree oportuno traducir, o resumir en inglés, adelante.

Castilla a la par que olvidada dentro por la absorción por parte del estado español fué utilizada durante bastante tiempo, y aún hoy sigue siendolo.
Durante las numerosas guerras sufridas por el imperio español la mayor parte de las tropas españolas eran tropas castellanas, debido en parte a que por aquel entonces castilla poseía una gran fuerza de población, pero tambien al espiritú castellano. En la actualidad existen numerosos pantanos y embalses que surten de energía electrica a casi toda españa, generando un deficit interior en el territorio castellano bastante considerable.
Desde la dictadura de franco, y con la intención de calmar un poco los animos en las periferias del estado se centro la industrialización en comunidades como el pais vasco o cataluña, generando unas diferencias que hoy conservamos y en muchos casos aumentamos, más aún cuando por ejemplo en nuevos estatutos de autonomía que se aprueban fomentan la redución del fondo de cohesión español.

El problema actual se fundamenta en el desinteres general en castilla por su própio bien, ya que mientras en cataluña, pais vasco o galicia la gente vota y elige a parlamentarios de sus regiones por castilla no existe ni si quiera un parlamentario que nos represente ante el estado español, y en las cortes regionales nos cuesta mantener la representación de los grupos llamados nacionalistas.

Si los própios castellanos nos olvidamos de lo que somos no tenemos derecho a exigir que se nos recuerde.

Un Saludo


----------



## Cecilio

Varios apuntes alo que dice Brigo:

- ¿Qué se supone que es el "espíritu castellano"?

- La industrialización de España no fue un invento de Franco. Él heredó una estructura económica que estaba establecida desde mucho antes.

- La importancia de pantanos y embalses en cuanto al suministro eléctrico es bastante poco importante en el mundo del siglo XXI, en comparación a centrales térmicas y nucleares.

- Me gustaría que alguien aportara cifras del tipo: número de habitantes por cama de hospital, por médico, por quilómetro de autovía gratuíta, etc. Comparemos Castilla con Cataluña o Valencia, por ejemplo.

- Todo el mundo tiene derecho a quejarse y me parece muy bien. Siempre hay motivos de queja, aunque remontarse a los tiempos del "Imperio" parece un poco exagerado.


----------



## xarruc

This is interesting because I had the impression that Catalan history was forgotten. i have had trouble getting much English language history regarding catalunya. Spanish history texts I have read make no reference until Ferdinand and then treat it as Spain since. I read a good one:

*A History of Aragon and Catalonia by Henry J. Chaytor (Print edition: Methuen, 1933)*

And  some by ultra-pro-catalan Robert Hughes. Apart from that almost nothing of any use.


Is this true of other Spanish regions too? 


(PS please PM me any good sources of Catalan History  - Moltes Gràcies)


----------



## Brigo

De acuerdo, prometo que a la vuelta de navidad haré la relación de autovias, pero de las itrarregionales, ya que no sería justo considerar las de transito a galicia, por ejemplo. por habitantes camas de hospital y demás.

En cuanto al espiritú castellano me refiero al imperante en la corona de castilla en la época, aventurero y emprendedor hoy desaparecido, por otra parte no me baso en el antiguo imperio, solo dio que en aquel momento fué así, en cuanto al tema de los pantanos, importantes o no, ahí estan.
Sobre el tema de la industrialización, de acuerdo que se hizo sobre unas bases ya existentes, pero esa potenciación solo generó diferencias.


----------



## Cecilio

Pues eso, después de Navidad seguimos hablando. Por cierto, hoy hemos tenido un día de lo más 'castellano' en la Comunidad Valenciana, con nieve incluída! Vaya frío!


----------



## Brigo

Jaja, Lejos de discusiones, que son sanas, aqui hay amigos.

Feliz Navidad a todos, aunque soy ateo considero la navidad como unatradición, para mi no como fiesta religiosa.

Medina no debe sere castellana, por que ne mi vida solo recuerdo 3 nevadas importantes, y dos de ellas fueron el año pasado.


----------



## Brigo

En lo que si coincidiremos todos es que los reinos que forman españa han sido un poco olvidados, y que la labor de recordarlos se ha lleado a cabo desde las autonomias, en cataluña, navarra, aragón, pais vasco y valencia hacen una gran labor de recuperación, aunque en cataluña quizás se pasen en esa labor.


----------



## Cecilio

Siempre se ha dicho que en Castilla-León hace un frío que pela en invierno y que nieva bastante. ¿Ya ni siquiera nos queda ese mito?


----------



## Brigo

no, si el mito existe, y es real, pero no en Medina, es un extraño fenomeno, en Medina y en un  radio de unos 10 km tenemos lo que aqui llamamos "microclima", no nieva, mucha niebla, mucho frio y viento y en verano una olla. "9 meses de invierdo y 3 de infierno"


----------



## xarruc

> El problema actual se fundamenta en el desinteres general en castilla por su própio bien, ya que mientras en cataluña, pais vasco o galicia la gente vota y elige a parlamentarios de sus regiones por castilla no existe ni si quiera un parlamentario que nos represente ante el estado español, y en las cortes regionales nos cuesta mantener la representación de los grupos llamados nacionalistas.


Como Londinense siento que tengamos, yo, el escocés, el galés y el cornualles, posesión de todas las cosas que pasan por el Reino Unido. Cuando me burlo de un escocés, lo hago en broma y lo consideraba como juego amistoso. Creo que me equivoco porque ellos no sienten que tengan posesión de nada que no es de tierra suya. Inglaterra es el único país del reino unido sin su propio parlamento. Es ilegal para celebra el día de santo Jorge con bandejas porque el nacionalismo = racismo, pero no nos importa tanto porque no somos diferentes – todo el mundo británico es británico, como yo – ¿porque celebraríamos nuestras diferencias?  Pero no es así por ellos de las regiones. En España es aun más pronunciado. Sobre todo aquí en Barcelona donde la gente temen que perderán lo que tienen. Quiero mucho a este país, tanto España como Cataluña y me duele de verdad cuando veo el grafito en el día de hispanidad que declara “res a celebrar”, porque sí que hay muchísimas cosas para celebrar – a veces juntos, y a veces separados.

  Es irónico que Cataluña intentar a erradicar los rasgos de Franco porque, de hecho, él es la cosa más importante en su cultura porque hoy en día celebran el catalanismo tan fuerte como si haya que compensar por 40 años.


  Si tienes tiempo y te gustaria corregir mes errores, seré más que agradecido.

¡Vaya, que me cuesta escribir en castellano después de tanto tiempo en catalán!


----------



## DickHavana

Brigo said:


> Desde la dictadura de franco, y con la intención de calmar un poco los animos en las periferias del estado se centro la industrialización en comunidades como el pais vasco o cataluña, generando unas diferencias que hoy conservamos y en muchos casos aumentamos, más aún cuando por ejemplo en nuevos estatutos de autonomía que se aprueban fomentan la redución del fondo de cohesión español.



Aunque ya se ha tocado ese punto quiero incidir en él. La industrialización ya estaba en esos dos lugares desde mucho antes. Franco simplemente la potenció en los años 60. Hasta qué punto lo hizo por simple comodidad o lo hizo para un intento de mitigar los nacionalismos de sus "provincias más irredentas" a base de diluir a la población provocando la inmigración masiva de ciudadanos de otras regiones, es algo que nunca sabremos.

En cuanto a las quejas sobre  cómo se encuentra Castilla, no te quito tu razón, pero creo que todos podemos quejarnos. Yo vivo en Navarra. Vosotros tenéis una red de autovías gratuitas que comunican la mayoría de vuestras capitales. Nosotros tenemos autopistas, tenemos que pagar. Si yo voy de Logroño a Valladolid, pago de Logroño a Burgos, luego gratis. Navarra no tiene una sóla vía decente de comunicación con Madrid. Ahora quieren hacer algo, ¿adivinas cómo va a ser?: de Iruña a Soria pagando y de Soria en adelante gratis. No pretendo comparar, pero no creo sinceramente que en Castilla estéis tan mal, y tus razones las entiendo, pero de ahí a todas esas reivindicaciones míticas de los primeros post de este hilo creo que hay un abismo.

En cuanto a que no haya opciones nacionalistas en tu comunidad es lógico, como nación con su cultura y su lengua (castellana o española) ya estáis representados a nivel nacional. Otra cosa serían los partidos regionalistas, pero desgraciadamente creo que la mayoría acaban convirtiéndose en sucursales de los grandes partidos. De todos modos creo recordar que por el Bierzo había una especie de partido secesionista, no sé cómo andará eso .

Un saludo,


----------



## DickHavana

xarruc said:


> porque el nacionalismo = racismo



Sinceramente, una de las ecuaciones más simplistas que he oído en la vida.
El nacionalismo exacerbado sí puede ser racista. El nacionalismo moderado, como forma de proteger y fomentar lo tuyo, no. Buena parte de los países de Europa que hoy conocemos como tales se han construido a base de nacionalismo, de sentimiento nacional. El problema es cuando te crees mejor que tu vecino, no cuando te crees distinto (ni mejor ni peor) que él.

Un saludo


----------



## Brigo

El caso del bierzo secesionismo con León, pero dentro de Castilla, quieren ser una provincia a parte,  lo de Navarra lo teneis mal, efectivamente, por que al ser una comunidad foral, además le escuche al presidente de navarra que una vez pagado todo los servicios un navarro aportaba unos 130€ al conjunto del estado.

Quejarnos nos quejamos cada uno por lo nuestro, supongo.


----------



## xarruc

> porque el nacionalismo = racismo


 


> Sinceramente, una de las ecuaciones más simplistas que he oído en la vida.


 
No me has entendido. 

eso no es lo que creo, pero lo que nos eseñan el establezamiento

Para decir "Soy ingles, soy orgulloso de Inglerra. Celebro el día de santo jorge y pongo e bandera de la cruza de Sant Jorge en mi casa" es de ser tant "politically incorrect" que puedas ser, y en algunos barrios contra la llei.


----------



## DickHavana

Mira, Brigo, un solo ejemplo, sin ir más lejos:

Soy un profesional autónomo.
Antes podía ir por módulos, pagaba un dinero fijo en concepto de IVA al año, y el resto para mí. Creo que eso sigue siendo así básicamente en casi toda España. A nosotros nos lo quitaron, la Comunidad Foral. Si yo viviera en La Rioja o en Aragón pagaría una porrada menos de impuestos al año y además me sacaría un dinerito extra para mí con todo el IVA que facturara de más.

En cuanto a lo que diga nuestro presidente no le creas demasiado. Me hacía gracia toda esa lluvia que le cayó a Catalunya con el Estatut (insolidarios, no queréis aportar, etc, etc). Me atrevería a decir que Navarra es, desde siempre, la comunidad que más recauda a sus ciudadanos y de las que luego menos suelta al Estado, y eso de toda la vida, hasta cuando Franco. De hecho, lo que pedían los catalanes (y si dejamos este tema mejor, para evitar conflictos que no vienen a cuento, me entiendes) era menos de lo que Navarra ha tenido siempre como gestión propia de su dinero. ¿Por qué se meten con Catalunya y no con Navarra? He ahí la gran pregunta.


----------



## DickHavana

xarruc said:


> No me has entendido.
> 
> eso no es lo que creo, pero lo que nos eseñan el establezamiento
> 
> Para decir "Soy ingles, soy orgulloso de Inglerra. Celebro el día de santo jorge y pongo e bandera de la cruza de Sant Jorge en mi casa" es de ser tant "politically incorrect" que puedas ser, y en algunos barrios contra la llei.



OK, debió ser así. Supongo que os pasa como aquí, puede ser que perciban vuestras manifestaciones nacionales inglesas como opresoras. De hecho en el Ulster me parece que no les hace demasiada gracia que se empeñen en pasar con las banderas por mitad del barrio católico.

De todas formas entiendo que cuando perteneces a un pueblo cuyo sentimiento nacional no corre básicamente peligro (cultura e idioma protegidos, por ejemplo) te pueda costar más entender el punto de vista del que siente que su lengua y cultura puedan desaparecer.

Un saludo


----------



## Brigo

si, dejemos el tema aparte ya que se desvía del tema original que es el olvido en la historia de castilla


----------



## DickHavana

Creo, Brigo, que respecto a la imagen de Castilla, Franco os hizo un flaco favor potenciando toda esa épica de Castilla de un modo tan exacerbado. Recuerdo cuando era crío, Castilla en los libros escolares era poco menos que el summum de los buenos valores espirituales del occidente cristiano bla bla bla. Tal vez eso provocó cierto empacho y mucha gente (lo he podido percibir) acababa asociando Castilla con Franco.

Respecto a todo lo demás, creo que ya lo dije en un post anterior. Los problemas que a los castellanos atañen son principalmente  responsabilidad de los que les gobiernan. Tenéis un gobierno autonómico . ¿Que no os gusta lo que hay? Ya sabéis lo que tenéis que hacer, Brigo, protestar.

Un saludo, amigo


----------



## Brigo

franco flaco favor hizó al nadie, el hecho de que el mitificase a castilla no quiere decir que nosotros le tengamos a el por bien.


----------



## DickHavana

Por supuesto, Brigo, jamás intenté decir eso.

Pero es cierto, hubo un exceso de mitificación de Castilla.
Yo no creo, a pesar de lo que se comenta en los primeros post, que la historia de Castilla esté olvidada en España. Cualquiera medianamente interesado en Historia acaba sabiendo cómo se constituyó este país, y en ese sentido yo jamás he visto que se oculte el papel de Castilla en todo eso. ¿Que se han potenciado las Historias a un nivel más regional: Historia de Navarra, historia de Catalunya, etc? Es lógico. También tiene narices que estudié el Bachillerato completo y que lo único que me enseñaron en clase de Historia sobre Navarra es que en 1492 "se unió" al resto de España. Todo lo que sé de la comunidad donde vivo, que también tiene su Historia sea más grande o más pequeña (y en esto sí que pienso que el tamaño no es lo que importe) lo he tenido que aprender por mí mismo.


----------



## xarruc

> OK, debió ser así. Supongo que os pasa como aquí, puede ser que perciban vuestras manifestaciones nacionales inglesas como opresoras. De hecho en el Ulster me parece que no les hace demasiada gracia que se empeñen en pasar con las banderas por mitad del barrio católico.


 
Sí. Aunque sea poticamente incorecto a celebra nacionalidad inglesa, que és aun más politicamente incorecto para no dejar celebrar a gente de las regiones. No lo entiendo, pero es así.



> De todas formas entiendo que cuando perteneces a un pueblo cuyo sentimiento nacional no corre básicamente peligro (cultura e idioma protegidos, por ejemplo) te pueda costar más entender el punto de vista del que siente que su lengua y cultura puedan desaparecer.


 
Entiendo el punto de vista de la gente de Cataluña, y que sus idioma y cultura corrían peligro. Creo que variedad es una cosa muy buena. Sin embargo, lo que no entiendo es antiespañolismo.

Como dije arriba: Hay muchísimas cosas para celebrar – a veces juntos, y a veces separados.


Pero, vamos fuera del teme del hilo.... El punto que quería hacer y de hecho no hice bién, es que el centro de un país (politicamente, no geografícamente) encuentra un dificultad en reivindicar su identidad que no incuye todo el país. Al menos, es por eso que creo que tenemos la situación en Inglaterra que describo arriba.


----------



## natasha2000

DickHavana said:


> Por supuesto, Brigo, jamás intenté decir eso.
> 
> Pero es cierto, hubo un exceso de mitificación de Castilla.
> Yo no creo, a pesar de lo que se comenta en los primeros post, que la historia de Castilla esté olvidada en España. Cualquiera medianamente interesado en Historia acaba sabiendo cómo se constituyó este país, y en ese sentido yo jamás he visto que se oculte el papel de Castilla en todo eso. ¿Que se han potenciado las Historias a un nivel más regional: Historia de Navarra, historia de Catalunya, etc? Es lógico. También tiene narices que estudié el Bachillerato completo y que lo único que me enseñaron en clase de Historia sobre Navarra es que en 1492 "se unió" al resto de España. Todo lo que sé de la comunidad donde vivo, que también tiene su Historia sea más grande o más pequeña (y en esto sí que pienso que el tamaño no es lo que importe) lo he tenido que aprender por mí mismo.


 
A eso añadiría mi experiencia de mis años universitarios, como estudiante del español como lengua extranjera. 
En mi carrera de lengua y literatura españolas, la única historia que nos enseñaban era de Castilla. Lo que sé sobre la historia de Cataluña, lo aprendí aquí, de una manera autodidacta. Y lo que sé sobre el País Vasco y su historia, puede caber en cinco, seis frases, como mucho. 
De alguna manera, al privarme de la información, en mi Universtidad me hicieron creer que tanto Cataluña como el País Vasco formaban desde siempre la parte de España, pero como todos lo sabéis, eso no era exactamente así. 
El problema no está en que Castilla se identifique con España, sino al revés, España se identifica sola y exclusivamente con Castilla, como si en España no existiera nadie más, como si solamente la historia y el arte de Castilla importaran, y si hay algún personaje importante de otra parte de España, se pasa por alto su nacionalidad. Hace poco que me enteré que José Carreras es en verdad, Josep Carreras, y que es catalán. En mís estudios, cuando hablamos de Pío Baroja o Miguel Unamuno, se ha pasado por alto que eran vascos, pque escribían en castellano. Me enteré de eso por pura casualidad. Y así, estoy segura, podemos seguir infinitivamente...

Ahora, ¿quíen tiene más razones pa quejarse?


----------



## Fernando

Natasha, no sé lo que te enseñaron en tu universidad. En mi instituto desde luego se hablaba de la historia de tutti quanti.

Desde luego si estabas estudiando lengua española (castellana) pues evidentemente se centrarían en la historia de Castilla.

En todo caso en la Edad Media (y hasta el siglo XVIII) la entidad más importante desde el punto de vista político-económico era el reino de Asturias(luego León, luego Castilla), excepto un breve periodo de hegemonía navarra. En todo caso no conozco ninguna historia de España que no hable de Jaime el Conquistador o de la expansión catalano-aragonesa por el Mediterráneo. 

La historia política del País Vasco se estudia con la de los reinos (Castilla y Navarra) en que se dividían lo que ahora son territorios vascos.

La identificación de España con Castilla se hace siempre incluyendo a los reinos y territorios de la corona castellana (Castilla, León, Asturias, Galicia, P. Vasco, Andalucía, Canarias, Extremadura, Murcia, Granada). Es impropia, desde luego. 

No sé tú, pero todo el mundo en España sabe que Josep Carreras (que comercialmente ha sido hasta hace poco José Carreras) es catalán, lo mismo que Monserrat Caballé (que se siente orgullosísima de ser española).

En cuanto a Pío Baroja y Unamuno, todo el mundo sabe que eran vascos,... excepto los nacionalistas vascos, a los que le da vergüenza que escribiesen en castellano. Por cierto que fueron ellos y la generación del 98 los que reivindicaron a Castilla y los paisajes castellanos.


----------



## Mei

Fernando said:


> No sé tú, pero todo el mundo en España sabe que Josep Carreras (que comercialmente ha sido hasta hace poco José Carreras) es catalán, lo mismo que Monserrat Caballé (que se siente orgullosísima de ser española).
> 
> En cuanto a Pío Baroja y Unamuno, todo el mundo sabe que eran vascos,... excepto los nacionalistas vascos, a los que le da vergüenza que escribiesen en castellano. Por cierto que fueron ellos y la generación del 98 los que reivindicaron a Castilla y los paisajes castellanos.



¡Oh, vamos! No todo el mundo sabe quien es Josep Carreras o tienen que saber que Pío Baroja y Unamuno eran vascos, ni tienen la obligación de saberlo. 

Saludos

Mei


----------



## DickHavana

Fernando said:


> En cuanto a Pío Baroja y Unamuno, todo el mundo sabe que eran vascos,... excepto los nacionalistas vascos, a los que le da vergüenza que escribiesen en castellano. Por cierto que fueron ellos y la generación del 98 los que reivindicaron a Castilla y los paisajes castellanos.



¿Esto qué es, el juego de a ver quién dice más estupideces? 

Conozco a montones de nacionalistas vascos, todos saben perfectamente de dónde eran Pío Baroja y Miguel de Unamuno, y jamás he oído a nadie semejante idiotez ni que nadie les reproche el que no escribieran en euskera. Otra cosa es que quieras jugar a ese curioso juego tan practicado en este país que consiste en sacar las cosas de contexto y así desvirtuarlas (cuando no manipularlas). Si es así, Fernando, jugamos todos, a ver quién dice la astracanada más grande.

Y sí, leyéndote, también tiene coña que a Castilla la tuvieran que reivindicar los vascos. De hecho, quizás la parte más bonita de "Obabakoak", de Bernardo Atxaga, escritor más bien "nacionalista" (Dios mío, qué pecado más grande), es la que dedica a ese pueblo de Castilla donde pasó bastantes veranos de su niñez.


----------



## DickHavana

xarruc said:


> Pero, vamos fuera del teme del hilo.... El punto que quería hacer y de hecho no hice bién, es que el centro de un país (politicamente, no geografícamente) encuentra un dificultad en reivindicar su identidad que no incuye todo el país. Al menos, es por eso que creo que tenemos la situación en Inglaterra que describo arriba.



No sé, es una idea mía, quizás el "dominio" (ojo, lo digo con matices, creo que ya me entiendes), el hecho de la capitalidad y el dominio cultural nacional que eso implica, lleve implícito eso en casi todos los sitios. Quizás la capitalidad acaba absorbiendo el resto del contexto. De Francia por ejemplo se conoce París y luego las zonas más turísticas o de características más marcadas: Bretaña, Normandía, la Costa Azul, la Côte Basque, Córcega, la Borgoña... Pero no creo que de la Isle-de-France se sepa gran cosa. Y Francia ha sido un sitio que siempre ha sabido explotar su riqueza regional. 

También un italiano se podría quejar de que se conoce poco de el Lazio como entorno y siempre se habla de los mismos sitios: la Toscana, Venecia, Roma como capital... sin hablar jamás del caracter implícitamente (no sé si me acabo de inventar esta palabra) propio del Lazio.

Un saludo


----------



## natasha2000

Fernando said:


> Natasha, no sé lo que te enseñaron en tu universidad. En mi instituto desde luego se hablaba de la historia de tutti quanti.


Fernando, yo hablaba desde punto de vista de un estudiante de la lengua y literatura españolas que nunca antes puso el pie en el suelo español. Creo que ya dije en varias ocasiones y no me da pereza repetir, cuendo empecé a estudiar español, con mis 18 añitos, lo único español que conocía era Cervantes y Julio Iglesias. Lo sé, poca cultura general tuve por aquel entonces, pero desde luego aprendí bastante en estos X años, ¿no te parece?
Mi post era sólo la contestación a la queja principal, de que la historia de Castilla se olvida. Pues, no se olvida, ni mucho menos. Dentro de España, ya lo han demostrado otros foreros, y yo quise demostrar que lo mismo pasaba fuera de España. 




Fernando said:


> Desde luego si estabas estudiando lengua española (castellana) pues evidentemente se centrarían en la historia de Castilla.


 
Por supuesto, estudié la lengua castellana, y es normal que se estudie la historia de Castilla. Pero creo que también que no debería olvidarse la historia de otras partes de España, porque luego, uno viene a Barcelona o Bilbao y busca "el flamenco típico" o "corrida de toros típico" y se extraña cuando ve los los castells catalans o los gorros vascos, y si les oye hablar, ni te lo cuento . 




Fernando said:


> En todo caso en la Edad Media (y hasta el siglo XVIII) la entidad más importante desde el punto de vista político-económico era el reino de Asturias(luego León, luego Castilla), excepto un breve periodo de hegemonía navarra. En todo caso no conozco ninguna historia de España que no hable de Jaime el Conquistador o de la expansión catalano-aragonesa por el Mediterráneo.
> La historia política del País Vasco se estudia con la de los reinos (Castilla y Navarra) en que se dividían lo que ahora son territorios vascos.


Pues, en la Universidad de Belgrado, no se habla de Jaume I, ni de Ramon Berenguer IV, ni de nada. Tú me hablas desde el punto de vista de una persona que nace, crece, va al insituto/colegio en España. Yo te hablo/hablaba desde punto de vista de un estudiante extranjero que estudia el español en su propio país.




Fernando said:


> No sé tú, pero todo el mundo *en España* sabe que Josep Carreras (que comercialmente ha sido hasta hace poco José Carreras) es catalán, lo mismo que Monserrat Caballé (que se siente orgullosísima de ser española).


Tú lo has dicho. En España. Como una extranjera de 18-20 años, que nunca tuvo oportunidad de ir a España, y no demasiado entusiasmada en cuanto a opera, ¿cómo pude saber yo que José no es José sino Josep, y que no es un castellano sino catalán? Antes de venir a vivir aquí, estuve en España solo una vez, de vacaciones, con 20 años, y creeme, por aquel entonces mi interés en España no era precisamente centrado en su historia y sus cantantes de opera... 



Fernando said:


> En cuanto a Pío Baroja y Unamuno, todo el mundo sabe que eran vascos,... excepto los nacionalistas vascos, a los que le da vergüenza que escribiesen en castellano. Por cierto que fueron ellos y la generación del 98 los que reivindicaron a Castilla y los paisajes castellanos.


Sí lo saben o no los nacionalistas vascos, no es cosa mía, ya que dije que de vascos y País Vasco sé poco (espero no por mucho tiempo)... Pero desde luego a mi no me dijeron eso en la Universidad. Se consideran los escritores españoles y punto. Que eran los vascos, lo aprendí yo sóla, por mi cuenta.

Me parece que no has entendido mi post en su totalidad. Yo hablaba de mí, hace 20 años, y desde luego ni estoy en el mismo sitio, ni soy yo la misma como la de desde hace 20 años. 
Lo único que quería es contestar a la queja del post inicial sobre el presunto "olvido" de Castilla por parte de todos - dentro y fuera de España.


----------



## DickHavana

natasha2000 said:


> Lo único que quería es contestar a la queja del post inicial sobre el presunto "olvido" de Castilla por parte de todos - dentro y fuera de España.



Creo que el post que abrió este hilo, cualquiera que sepa mínimamente cómo funciona este país, se podría clasificar sin ningún problema. Todas esas "discretas insinuaciones" sobre un supuesto complot para esconder la historia de Castilla...

Creo sinceramente que la COPE ha hecho mucho daño en este país. Más que Franco.


----------



## Fernando

DickHavana said:


> Conozco a montones de nacionalistas vascos, todos saben perfectamente de dónde eran Pío Baroja y Miguel de Unamuno, y jamás he oído a nadie semejante idiotez ni que nadie les reproche el que no escribieran en euskera.



Sobre el cariño de los nacionalistas vascos a Unamuno, como muestra un botón:
http://www.elmundo.es/papel/2003/12/03/espana/1534406.html



DickHavana said:


> Creo sinceramente que la COPE ha hecho mucho daño en este país. Más que Franco.



¿Y qué tiene que ver la COPE en este invento?


----------



## Fernando

A Natasha:

Tienes razón en que desconozco cómo se estudia la cultura española en Belgrado. Te comentaba el tratamiento que se le da en España. 

De los tópicos españoles ninguno es castellano (en sentido estricto). El flamenco (tópico español donde los haya) es andaluz, no castellano (en sentido estricto). La paella es valenciana y los toros, pues un poco de todas partes (con más fuerza en Valencia, Andalucía, Navarra y País Vasco). Las tapas son andaluzas y vascas, la furia hispánica vasca, la bandera tiene origen en la de la Corona de Aragón, la "grasia", andaluza, los conquistadores extremeños, etc.

En cuanto a que no sabías de dónde concretamente era Carreras o Unamuno, yo no sé si Sartre era bretón o de Alsacia, pero no creo que hay ningún compló para ocultar la historia de Alsacia ni de Bretaña (ni de la Ile de France). Si viviese en Francia seguro que me comentaban de dónde era.


----------



## DickHavana

Fernando said:


> Sobre el cariño de los nacionalistas vascos a Unamuno, como muestra un botón:
> http://www.elmundo.es/papel/2003/12/03/espana/1534406.html



Jajajajaja
¿Qué dice ahí sobre Unamuno, Fernando, aparte de una opinión muy  subjetiva del partido Popular?

¿Y qué tienen que ver los nacionalistas vascos en este debate sobre Castilla, tanto que te empeñas en sacarlos a relucir?

Unamuno, como Baroja, fueron dos personas que se implicaron en su época. A nadie se le oculta la aversión de Baroja (una especie de católico liberal) por los nacionalistas vascos. Los exabruptos de uno a otros y de otros a uno en la época fueron muchos, ¿y?. Nadie niega que por encima de todo, Baroja fue un gran escritor, y su sobrino un buen antropólogo.

Unamuno fue una persona también reacia al nacionalismo. De hecho al principio de la guerra civil casi pareció alinearse con Franco (por no decir que se posicionó claramente). Afortunadamente se dió cuenta pronto de su error y ya en la Universidad de Salamanca dijo, ante Millán Astray, aquello famoso de "Venceréis pero no convenceréis". Poco después murió. Es como Baroja otro personaje que se implicó en la política de la época y del mismo modo que zarandeó sería zarandeado, supongo, por eso decía que no saques cosas de contexto.

Si quieres aportar pruebas de lo que dices antes de ponerte a propagar "simplicidades interesadas", Fernando, aporta pruebas, no un artículo de periódico donde alguien del PP dice algo sobre Unamuno (única mención a ese escritor en todo el texto). Porque no creo que porque alguien del PP diga algo la gente tenga que creer necesariamente que lo que dice es cierto. Tal como van los tiempos, casi al contrario, ¿no?

¿Algo más?

La COPE, el "periodismo investigador rigurosamente imparcial" de El Mundo.. ¿Cómo era eso... "Tanto monta, monta tanto..." Muy propio en este hilo, ¿verdad?


----------



## Fernando

Lo que dice es que entre los principales personajes vascos no se incluye ni a Unamuno ni a Braoja (entre otros) y que eso se subvenciona. 



> ¿Y qué tienen que ver los nacionalistas vascos en este debate sobre Castilla, tanto que te empeñas en sacarlos a relucir?



Rigurosamente nada. No he sido yo quien los ha sacado a pasear. Pero empezamos a hablar del nacionalismo castellano y, como diría Felipe González, todos son lo mismo.



> La COPE, el "periodismo investigador rigurosamente imparcial" de El Mundo.. ¿Cómo era eso... "Tanto monta, monta tanto..." Muy propio en este hilo, ¿verdad?



Pues no, la verdad es que no viene a cuento para nada, francamente. ¿Me lo puedes aclarar? Mejor por MP, porque no creo que esta historia le interese a nadie.


----------



## DickHavana

Fernando said:


> Lo que dice es que entre los principales personajes vascos no se incluye ni a Unamuno ni a Braoja (entre otros) y que eso se subvenciona.



Y según tú, el que esa persona diga eso (un parlamentario de la oposición del PP) implica ya que eso demuestra que sea cierto.



Fernando said:


> Rigurosamente nada. No he sido yo quien los ha sacado a pasear.



Vaya, debo estar despistado, casi diría que sí, que en este hilo los nombraste tú, no sé muy bien a santo de qué.

En cuanto a que todos los nacionalismos sean iguales, ni creo que todos lo sean (depende cómo estén manejados y orientados) ni creo que todos los demócratas sean iguales ni creo que todos los cristianos sean iguales, ni creo.... Hay pocas cosas tan absurdas como meter a todos en el mismo saco.

Comprenderás que con esos testimonios que aportas, poco interés tenga en comentarte nada en privado, Fernando.


----------



## Fernando

Ni yo en público. Abur.


----------



## DickHavana

A lo mejor es que no tienes mucho que decir.
Y se dice "agur".


----------



## natasha2000

Fernando said:


> De los tópicos españoles ninguno es castellano (en sentido estricto). El flamenco (tópico español donde los haya) es andaluz, no castellano (en sentido estricto). La paella es valenciana y los toros, pues un poco de todas partes (con más fuerza en Valencia, Andalucía, Navarra y País Vasco). Las tapas son andaluzas y vascas, la furia hispánica vasca, la bandera tiene origen en la de la Corona de Aragón, la "grasia", andaluza, los conquistadores extremeños, etc.


 
Bueno, yo dí un ejemplo que de verdad no tiene mucho que ver con lo que se estudia en la Universidad en Belgrado. Seguro que no nos dicen dónde son las mejores tapas y mejor flamenco o corrida. Lo que síq ue se estudia, es un poco de historia, y mucha literatura, y de la primera, solo de España = Castilla = desde el Mio Cid y Alfonso X, los Reyes Católicos y Torquemada, Antonio de Nebrija en cuanto a la lengua, luego todos los reyes - Carlos V, todos los Felipes Habsburgos, luego Borbones, hasta Franco, y allí se termina la historia en cuanto a la Universidad de Belgrado. Lo cierto es que al fin y al cabo, el objetivo principal de mis estudios eran LENGUA y LITERATURA y no HISTORIA, eso precisamente pone en mi diploma - licenciada en la lenua y literatura españolas, y no en la historia española - así que tampoco hacía falta ahora enseñarnos la historia hasta el último detalle, pero un poquito más de otros pueblos, que tambíen viven en España, no nos vendría mal ni mucho menos. Por ejemplo, aquí me enteré de qué iba ese 11 de septiembre catalán. Creo que es un afecha importante tanto para la historia de España entera como para Cataluña, y que no debería pasarse por alto, sin embargo, sí que eso ocurre.

En fin, creo que aquí se ha liado una sin necesidad alguna. Lo mío era solo un comentario que iba a favor de la afirmación de que la Castilla no está condenada al olvido. Todo lo contrario, diría yo.


----------



## Fernando

Tú de castellano más bien poco.

Del Diccionario de la Real Academia:

abur. 

 1. interj. agur.


----------



## DickHavana

Fernando said:


> Tú de castellano más bien poco.
> 
> Del Diccionario de la Real Academia:
> 
> abur.
> 
> 1. interj. agur.



¿Para qué iba a emplear esa deformación de nuestro clásico "agur" de toda la vida, ¿no te parece?
Es como si uno de Murcia me dice que ese tipo de lluvia fina se llama "chirrimirri" y no "sirimiri".

Por cierto, no sé cómo ando de castellano, pero de momento veo que yo doy opiniones argumentadas, y tú tergiversaciones. A lo de antes me remito. Aportas una opinión de un político como hecho consumado que ratifica tu disparatada opinión de lo que piensan varios cientos de miles de personas. Una argumentación muy curiosa, sí, señor. Y muy tendenciosa, también.


----------



## DickHavana

A propósito de Unamuno y Salamanca. (Podría aportar aquí mis opiniones sobre cómo se portan algunos nacionalistas españoles con alguien que tanto ensalzó sus tierras, pero no lo haré)

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espa...tipatriota/elpepuesp/20061229elpepinac_20/Tes

Supongo que estos deben pensar también que Castilla está olvidada: ¿no eran al fin y al cabo los mismos que se negaban a devolver los archivos de la Generallitat a Catalunya para no perder su historia y esas cosas?


----------



## natasha2000

Me entristece, pero la verdad es que no me sorprende este artículo... Me sorprendería si hubieran aceptado la moción, eso sí...


----------



## ryba

castellano said:


> Taking the topic name as a reference and perhaps not following the discussion itself, I would like to point out something many of the foreros don't know about the conquest of America.
> 
> America was discovered on 12 October 1492 by Columbus, but he was not a Spaniard nor worked for Spain.
> At that time, Spain as a political entity did NOT exist as such. The flags pending in the three ships was the Castilian flag.
> The state-nation that discovered the American continent officially was CASTILE.



Yeah, I also think it's a crying shame that people forget about the simple fact that La Conquista was done by Castile, not Spain!!

What do, let's say, valencianos or vascos have to do with killing (who knows how many) millions of Indians and destroying their order and cultures?!

The blame definitely shouldn't be put on all the other state-nations of Spain, it was mainly Castile who did it all.

Saludos


----------



## DickHavana

ryba said:


> What do, let's say, valencianos or vascos have to do with killing (who knows how many) millions of Indians and destroying their order and cultures?!
> 
> 
> Saludos






"Me fastidia decirlo" but a lot of Mexicans and other sudamericans have a Basque surname. En el País Vasco siempre se ha follado poco y mal, creo que cuando fueron a América mis paisanos hicieron estragos.


----------



## ryba

DickHavana said:


> "Me fastidia decirlo" but a lot of Mexicans and other sudamericans have a Basque surname. En el País Vasco siempre se ha follado poco y mal, creo que cuando fueron a América mis paisanos hicieron estragos.



Jeje, lo sé, quite a lot of Latin Americans have valencian or catalan surnames as well.  I was being ironic, just poking fun of Castellano's taking pride in Castile's La Conquista.


----------



## DickHavana

ryba said:


> Jeje, lo sé, quite a lot of Latin Americans have valencian or catalan surnames as well.  I was being ironic, just poking fun of Castellano's taking pride in Castile's La Conquista.



Básicamente creo que se podría establecer en ciertos reivindicadores de la gloria castellana como los que por aquí vemos que todo lo bueno lo hicieron ellos y todo lo malo los demás.


----------



## HUMBERT0

DickHavana said:


> "Me fastidia decirlo" but a lot of Mexicans and other sudamericans have a Basque surname. En el País Vasco siempre se ha follado poco y mal, creo que cuando fueron a América mis paisanos hicieron estragos.


Je je je, if the folllowing are vasc names, then yes many came this way... Echeverria, Echegaray, Ivarguengoita, Goycoolea, etc.


----------



## DickHavana

HUMBERT0 said:


> Je je je, if the folllowing are vasc names, then yes many came this way... Echeverria, Echegaray, Ivarguengoita, Goycoolea, etc.



jajaja Yes, I said: Traditionally, Basque women were very hard to get. America was a real paradise for a lot of Basque "conquerors". At the day of today, I'm sure you can get more Basque surnames in the telephone guide of Mexico, D.F. that in all the Basque Country.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

A gentle moderator reminder:  The original topic is as follows:



> America was discovered on 12 October 1492 by Columbus, but he was not a Spaniard nor worked for Spain.
> At that time, Spain as a political entity did NOT exist as such. The flags pending in the three ships was the Castilian flag.
> The state-nation that discovered the American continent officially was CASTILE.
> 
> I just want to point this out, as it seems that Castile is deliberately forgotten historically both (and specially) in Spain and abroad.
> 
> [Could you talk about Great Britain and its deeds through History but forgetting England???]


----------



## DickHavana

Yes, really we were a little off-topic. Really, it seems that we (the Spaniards specially) deliberately are trying to forget the historical paper that Castile (*and only Castile*) had in the discovery of America. 

De hecho, y al hilo de lo apuntado por *ryba*, si alguna vez hay que hacer frente a algún tipo de pago o indemnización por los daños y tropelías causados en la gloriosa conquista de América, queda claro que todos los no castellanos quedamos exentos de todo tipo de pago. Reclamaciones a la Comunidad Autónoma de Castilla-León, por favor.


----------



## jennijenni

Castellano,

You are correct.  American history textbooks (I used to be a history teacher) do not clarify that it was indeed Castilla and not Spain who sent Columbus to "America."  In fact, I live about 3 hours from St. Augustine, the first "Spanish" fort in what is now the US.  

In college, I studied Spanish history (en castellano) and then learned more about the various Spanish regions and the resulting confederacy of states.  When I studied in Madrid back in 1992, my Universidad Complutense teachers promptly explained the strong regional pride of Spain and the contributions of Castilla.

Really the only way to "solve" this problem is to contact the textbook writers.  

I'm sorry for our perpetuating ignorance!

Jenni


----------



## DickHavana

Sí, pero según parece ese es el clásico problema de información demasiado generalizada o simplemente de falta de información en el exterior. Nadie niega que suceda eso, con este tema como con miles de otros relativos a España y a montones de países, y creo que todos podemos reconocer en eso al post su punto de razón. Aparte del hecho ya reseñado de que bajo la bandera castellana llegó gente de todas las regiones (el mismo Colón parece que era italiano), lo cual puede añadir cierta confusión al conjunto. 

Pero de ahí a decir que donde más sucede eso es especialmente en España creo que va un abismo, y de ahí a hablar de hechos deliberados creo que va un  complot. Poca seriedad podremos obtener enfocando el asunto así. ¿Tal vez  Mulder o Scully podrían aportar un poco más de luz sobre el tema? 

Estoy seguro de que en el caso de Inglaterra y Gran Bretaña  el caso es distinto porque en este caso suele haber una confusión generalizada que hace que mucha gente confunda una parte (Inglaterra) con el todo (Reino Unido). De hecho, Inglaterra es comúnmente usado por muchos para designar a una nación harto complicada, por cuanto no sabe uno nunca muy bien si debe decir Gran Bretaña (la isla) o Reino Unido (la isla más el Ulster). Aparte de la influencia que el cine ha tenido en el mayor conocimiento de la historia del mundo anglosajón.

Estoy seguro de que muchísima gente fuera de Europa (y dentro de ella) desconoce el papel de Prusia respecto a Alemania o la influencia del ducado de Normandía en la creación del inglés moderno. No te digo nada si le pides a alguien que te explique cómo se formó (y cómo se destruyó) la antigua Yugoslavia o si le pides a alguien que te explique con cierta concreción qué era eso del imperio de Austria-Hungría, temas estos dos últimos (Yugoslavia y Austria-Hungría) tan relevantes que llevaron a Europa a la primera guerra mundial. ¿Cuánta gente de este país (y de tantos otros) sabría explicar siquiera somera y mínimamente cómo se conformaron toda esa pléyade de pequeños estados del Este que hoy forman parte (o la formarán) de la Unión Europea?

¿Cuánta gente que sepa un poco de historia de España te hablaría de que a este país lo conformaron Castilla y Aragón y se olvidaría de esa pequeña guinda que fue el reino de Navarra? ¿Cuánta gente en España te diría que Navarra se "unió" a Aragón y desconoce que se produjo cierta "multiplicidad" porque el reino de Navarra siguió existiendo al norte de los Pirineos? ¿Y cuánta gente sabe de la ineludible contribución de ese reino de Navarra en la conformación de la dinastía de los Borbones? ¿Por qué ese desconocimiento? ¿Será deliberado? ¿Llamamos a Mulder y Scully otra vez?


----------



## natasha2000

DickHavana said:


> Estoy seguro de que muchísima gente fuera de Europa (y dentro de ella) desconoce el papel de Prusia respecto a Alemania o la influencia del ducado de Normandía en la creación del inglés moderno. No te digo nada si le pides a alguien que te explique cómo se formó (y cómo se destruyó) la antigua Yugoslavia o si le pides a alguien que te explique con cierta concreción qué era eso del imperio de Austria-Hungría, temas estos dos últimos (Yugoslavia y Austria-Hungría) tan relevantes que llevaron a Europa a la primera guerra mundial. ¿Cuánta gente de este país (y de tantos otros) sabría explicar siquiera somera y mínimamente cómo se conformaron toda esa pléyade de pequeños estados del Este que hoy forman parte (o la formarán) de la Unión Europea?
> 
> ¿Cuánta gente que sepa un poco de historia de España te hablaría de que a este país lo conformaron Castilla y Aragón y se olvidaría de esa pequeña guinda que fue el reino de Navarra? ¿Cuánta gente en España te diría que Navarra se "unió" a Aragón y desconoce que se produjo cierta "multiplicidad" porque el reino de Navarra siguió existiendo al norte de los Pirineos? ¿Y cuánta gente sabe de la indeludible contribución de ese reino de Navarra en la conformación de la dinastía de los Borbones? ¿Por qué ese desconocimiento? ¿Será deliberado? ¿Llamamos a Mulder y Scully otra vez?


 
Exactamente. Ahora, siguiendo el ejemplo de Castellano, tendría que quejarme yo, cuando algunos españoles me decen "rusa", o "polaca", o más bien como me pasó ayer (se me cayó la cara de vergüenza, pero ajena), que me preguntaron cómo que nosotros (aunque la persona que me preguntaba ni siquiera sabía exactamente quienes son esos "nosotros", o sea, hablando él, "vosotros") no tenemos más ifluencia italiana, porque estamos más cerca a Italia que Romania por ejemplo, que hablan un idioma romano, y cómo es que estamos tan cerca de Italia pero escribimos con letras griegas? Me interesa qué es lo que Castellano haría si le pusiesen una pregunta así respecto a los castellanos y Castilla... Seguro morir de pena..  Yo sí que estuve a punto....


----------

